# Was wondering what everyone thinks...



## ashercatastrophe (Aug 7, 2016)

We bought a puppy (cheap) from a teenager out in the middle of no where. We took her home, took her to the vet got her all healthy and she's getting along great with the whole family.

My question is, the teenager told us she was pitbull mixed with lab... but the bigger she gets the less we believe it. She very obviously DOES have pitbull in her. But no one, not even her vet thinks she is a lab mix. Hubby and most of the family say bullmastiff. I'm not sure. What do you think?

We plan on later doing a wisdom panel at her vet to find out for sure.






























Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## ashercatastrophe (Aug 7, 2016)

Better look at her face and what not



















Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Unfortunately there is no way to know without a pedigree. Those DNA tests are not accurate yet and don't even cover the APBT. Likely just a bull breed mutt, mixed for many generations.


----------



## ashercatastrophe (Aug 7, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to know without a pedigree. Those DNA tests are not accurate yet and don't even cover the APBT. Likely just a bull breed mutt, mixed for many generations.


Ok thanks!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ashercatastrophe! What you have there is a beautiful looking young girl there. I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------



## ashercatastrophe (Aug 7, 2016)

jttar said:


> Welcome to the forum ashercatastrophe! What you have there is a beautiful looking young girl there. I wish you many happy years together.
> 
> Joe


Thank you so much 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nicely put together dog...she is definitely a bulldog type, but impossible to tell just how she is bred...she looks more bull mastiff than pit bulldog, at this stage...keep sending pics as she grows and takes shape


----------



## nursePITBEIOTC (Aug 9, 2016)

she looks like a pit bull. but that's just my opinion, best wishes with plenty off doggie kisses! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------

